# Lang or Diamond Plate?



## johnnie2130 (Aug 13, 2008)

Which smoker would you guys recommend? I'm waiting on someone from Lang to call me back with info. I wanted to get opinions here too. I know a lot here use Lang with a few DPP here too. A few facts: I don't have a big family and haven't cooked for a lot of people. I doubt I'd cook for a huge group, but I wouldn't rule out cooking for about 50-100 if someone asked. All I've ever had is a MES, so this is new to me. Lawdog and a couple others have answered some of my questions. So, which one to go with?

A 3 year old Diamond Plate Model 50, in good shape and lots of options. (water steamer, 2 propane tanks, side burners, chrome package, wood storage rack under smoking chamber, etc) $2500 + a few hundred for delivery.

A Lang 48 Mobile - $1700 + shipping (I don't know the shipping cost yet from GA to Louisiana)

A Lang 60 Mobile - $2200 + shipping

Any suggestions?


----------



## johnnie2130 (Aug 13, 2008)

Maybe some of you can tell me this. Do the Lang smokers go through a lot of wood? How are they compared to other top brands regarding using wood?


----------



## seboke (Aug 13, 2008)

I can't give ya a comparison, but I LOVE my Lang.  Just have one smoke under my belt now with it, but it was a huge all-nighter!  Once I got it to temp, I only needed to add one oak split like every two hours or more to keep temp for the 15 hours I had meat on.  I have done a lot of reasearch in my bid to buy a big smoker, and the diamond plates were in the upper part of the list, but got the sweet deal on the Lang and would recommend one to anyone.


----------



## capt dan (Aug 13, 2008)

Hell, I love his  Lang!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			








almost as much as I love mine, and mine loves me back!

I have never seen a diamond plate up  close and  personal, but they look like nice units,  alot different configuration than a  Lang, But I am sure they are great units. I would imagine the wood consumption would  be campairable.


----------



## seboke (Aug 13, 2008)

Mine loves you too Dan!


----------



## johnnie2130 (Aug 13, 2008)

How long did it take to first get the temp where you wanted it? One oak split every two hours sounds good to me. Since I only have a MES I've never had to worry with building the fires. That's a concern of mine, but from what I read people make it sound pretty easy.


----------



## seboke (Aug 13, 2008)

Dan or Steve help me out here with the experience, cause I can't give you an accurate estimate from my last smoke.  I lit a huge fire to get the temp up to 450 so I could do the steam clean thing, wasn't watchin the clock, but it took well under an hour to get it that high


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 13, 2008)

I am a lang lover too, although the DP's are pretty nice.  For me, I love the reverse flows, but have never smoked on anything else. 

 I think I love them so much because I really didn't need to practice---its just plain easy to smoke on the Lang 60 or even the other reverse flows I have built:-)

If I were you, I would call both companies and talk to them both at length.  Ask each the same questions, then apply those answers to your needs.  

Good Luck!!!


----------



## coyote (Aug 13, 2008)

I do not own either of them, But have read about them. I would believe they both to be great smokers but a differnce being is the DP pulls behind a vechcle better then the lang. so I have read. if you would be traveling with it. and they both look cool.
and it sounds like you have a pretty good deal going with the DP with all the options on it..


----------



## seboke (Aug 13, 2008)

I drug my 84 back 3 hours, half at 80 mph, half over state highway with towns, stoplights and railroad tracks.  Tracked stratght as an arrow at highway speed.  Hit some rough highway RR tracks pretty hard.  Smoker hopped in the air about a foot, right back on the wheels without another wobble.  Got NO problem with how the lang trailers!  But having never pulled a DP.....


----------



## coyote (Aug 13, 2008)

Well thats what I read about the DP. it is supposed to pull better then the lang..Must have been their advertising dept that thought that up.. 80 with any trailer is rough..normally pick up a bunch of folks  off the highway that run those speeds with trailers.. guess they are not used to it..


----------



## johnnie2130 (Aug 13, 2008)

I've talked to the DP owner and rep. They are very nice. I've tried calling Lane about four times today. So far I haven't talked to anybody there. I did leave a specific message. I like knowing I can talk to somebody pretty easily in case I need to.


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 13, 2008)

Ask for Ben.  He is the owner and usually handles ALL the calls with smoker questions, so, I bet he is either out or handling others.  You must talk to him, because even if you don't buy from him, you will learn something whether it be about smoken in general or about your needs---He knows how to ask the right questions to see what you should have and need---the last thing he wants is for a customer to be unhappy:-)

Steve


----------



## johnnie2130 (Aug 13, 2008)

I'll keep calling him. Hopefully I'll talk to him soon. Others have also mentioned that it's hard to get in touch with him.


----------



## lawdog (Aug 13, 2008)

For me DPP was geographical, I knew I had a trip planned to their location, 3 hours both ways but I combined it with being able to pull it back on my way home.
I live the way it cooks but in saying that I also have a backyard homebuilt reverse flow smoker that I love also.
Both types are great, it really comes down to personal preference, distance and what you are most comfortable with.

P.S.  I pulled the DPP home 3 hours @ hmmm....80-85, never a wobble or jump


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 13, 2008)

All here know I love my Lang 48 mobile.  She cooks steady and is easy to control after a play time when curing.  Ben Lang was willing to give me a break on the shipping if I waited to piggy back my unit with another delivery in the deep south.  Just ask about it and he will work with you.  The 48 will hold 70 lbs of meat.  That is a lot of people for the non catering type like myself.  I have fed 30 but was no way full.  Last smoke I had a turkey, brisket, butt, and sausage with lots of room left.  Good Luck and you cant go wrong with a Lang.


----------



## neens (Aug 14, 2008)

I only had one call that Ben didnt pick up from lang. I think it is more that he answeres or Mrs. Lang does if shes in because the woman who ansered seemed older than dirt. 

Getting the lang up to temp is quick you can have it there in 15-20 min without a problem. I like to let her burn at 350-400 for about 45 min to an hour before smoking to make sure I have an even temp across the smoker. It is normaly around 3-5* off from right to left.

With the splits of wood I have been using for my 60 I have put in 2 about every 45 min, but they are very small and also some what green. Also I like to keep a very small hot burning fire as I feel it makes better TBS. When I say small I mean about 12-15" long but only about 2" at the thickest.
The only thing I really would like my lang to have that the DDP offers is the pullout cooking area. It would be nice to have so I would stop burning the hair off my arms.


----------



## bishop916 (Aug 14, 2008)

The DPP looks pretty boss though, with from what I read none of the temp issues related to sfb models. Hell, I'd take either lol, but if I had to choose I think I'd roll the DPP.


----------



## coyote (Aug 14, 2008)

40 Series 
50 Series 
60 Series 
70 Series 
FAT 40 Series
FAT 50 Series


----------



## coyote (Aug 14, 2008)

[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Click For Larger Image 
Unit shown*[/font]
*Model # 84 Mobile Original 
*[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]*
Actual Cooking Surface*
*"66 x 30 "*

*Upper Rack*
*"48 x 27"*

*Weight - 1500 lbs.*

*$2795.00
*[/font]
*[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Price does not include F.O.B.
( Freight on Board ) [/font]*



[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Units are in stock and available immediately in time for your next BBQ!*
Due to large demand, during the spring, please order 2-3 weeks in advance.
Use the link below or call our toll free number today to get your smoker cooker.
1-800-462-4629 or 912-462-6146
www.pigroast.com [/font]


[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Order your Lang Smoker-Cooker Today![/font]


----------



## coyote (Aug 14, 2008)

*"We''ve had a lot of questions about why Diamond Plate Smokers builds the smokers so wide, instead of long and narrow like all the others on the market. Have you ever pulled a smoker that is 3'-4' wide? It bounces all over the highway and is extremely top heavy. This is a dangerous combination that could easily cause an accident. With Diamond Plate Smokers, you can easily and safely pull the smoker at normal driving speeds. Also, the firebox and cooking chamber on Diamond Plate Smokers are easy to reach. Plus, the tires on Diamond Plate Smokers are not to close to the firebox, thus they are not affected by the heat. The clearance on other designs allow the tires to get too hot and can cause premature failure."*

quote from one of the smoker makers..like I said I don't own one. but it made sence to me. I am sure that any one can pull just about anything at 80-90 miles an hour. and make it to where they are going.
good luck with your choice..I personely think the sub looking langs look BOSS...


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 14, 2008)

In all fairness to Lang, his mobiles are about 5 feet wide and the firebox has heat shields welded to it to protect the wheels, its not an issue:-)  I do believe that all of this boils down to personally what a person needs and wants out of a smoker.  Research is the key to all this and of course, CASH!!


----------



## johnnie2130 (Aug 16, 2008)

I finally talked to Ben Lang. It would cost $500 just for delivery and that's sending it with another smoker. Lang makes very nice smokers and I really like them. I'm just not going to pay that much for delivery. It's not Ben's fault. That's just what the delivery company charges.

BTW, he said there will be a very noticeable price increase within about a week, so if you're going to buy one get it really soon.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey you could always schedule to pick it up in Oct. and hit the gathering on your way home


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 16, 2008)

Aren't you just 2 states away?   Well, maybe w/gas mileage, its about the same?


----------



## johnnie2130 (Aug 17, 2008)

It would be about the same to drive to GA and back. I wish the Langs were closer.


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 17, 2008)

DON'T GIVE UP:-)

Keep checking your local craigs list--- people like us-crazy finatical smoker people will be wanting the new Langs and selling the old ones!!!!!!!!!!!

I personally like curves, not edges, but I will say thick steel is nice!!!


----------



## workoutchamp (Aug 17, 2008)

I just got my Lang this spring - from a recommendation from the good guys at SMF.  Done about 12-15 big smokes with it - I am now getting a grip on it and feel invincible.

Ben is a builder, not a businessman - don't be surprised if he never calls you back.  I have offered to rectify his customer service shortfalls by distributing his units for him - I am a businessman, he can build, I will take care of the details.  Believe it or not, he never even got back to me on that - or a technical Q I had on my new unit.

I like Ben, but he needs a clone.  I LOVE the cookers, so I still recommend them - and the price - I doubt you can do better.

My 84 Deluxe is a wood miser - I can do 5-6 hrs on 5 chunks of hickory - big chunks, split into "soda-can sized" logs.  If it is windy, you will burn through the wood faster.

The Lang 84 tracks like a train.  You aren't far, drop down and pick it up - he's not far and hey, you may hit a few rib joints on the way!

Good luck and pls let us know what you pick - whatever it is, you will love it and send us some pics!!!

Brad


----------

